# Honest opinion on my embryo grades, please x



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

I've been doing research on embryo grading, and have my fet next month.
Am getting a 2aa & 4bc back.
Am so confused because I would have thought the 4 wouldve been the better one but it's not. They are both blastocyst, so I don't understand why the 2 is soo low?
Anyone got any sucess with these grades? 
Xx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Anyone? 60 views?


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Wishingonastar. Good luck - I hope your FET goes well. The aa one in my humble opinion is probably stronger.

The challenge is that every clinic seems to use different gradings. However I found this online when I was researching the same thing. Hopefully it is helpful - but I really suggest asking your clinic as they are the ones that know!

http://www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystimages.htm

/links


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

From what my clinic explained to me last week at my et, embryos move from 1 to 2 to 3 right up to 5 which is when they start to hatch. Progression of the numbers is normal and expected. 

The grading however (A & B) is down to the quality of the inner and outer cells which is unlikely to change. So putting a 2aa back means the cells are great quality, it's just further from the hatching stage than the 4 which means it could take an extra day or two to implant. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Hanhon (Mar 12, 2015)

I think the 4 is surely the best of the two. Quality with embryos surely relates to speed - a top quality blasto would start with a 5 meaning hatching on day 5. That's how I understood it anyway.


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks for your opinions and the link, I'm on the fence between the two.
Will be interesting to see if they change once defrosted in the lab.
Xz


----------



## helly79 (Oct 10, 2014)

When I had my icsi treatment I was told that all my embryos were a b grade with slight fragmentation, which they said is a medium grade. I had two transferred which resulted In as singleton pregnancy and I now have a 11 weeks son, so it is possible. And I would say your 2aa grade is a better grade than mine was. Good luck gun. I hope it works for you.xx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks helly x


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

I think the 4bc would be the best one, I've heard that speed is important. My clinic don't assign letters until they get to the 3 stage. I've got 5 frosties - 3ba, 3bb, 2-3, 2 and a 1. I've been told that the 3ba and the 3bb are good, which I take to mean that the rest are not. It also depends what time they were injected and what time they froze them as all blastocysts go through each stage. I'm having the 3ba and the 2 put back. If it doesn't work will go for the 3bb and the 2-3 next time. My best was a 4ab and it didn't work . If it is chromosomally normal the way a blastocyst looks doesn't really matter, sometimes the worst looker is the one that works! Good luck! X


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

That's interesting, does your 2-1 have any characters after? 
Mines are blastocyst, the 2aa only jumped to blast after a few days, days 3-5 (they originally thought it wouldn't make it x


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

No, they only grade blasts when the reach the 3 stage at my clinic. I guess the 2-3 is almost there but they still didn't assign letters to it. Mine are day 5 blasts. Do you know which day yours were frozen? Are you having them both out back? X


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

I've opted in for two and having scratch, endo glue, claxne ect.
Mines were day five blastocyst, but the 2aa was slow, they didn't think it would make it to five and it really increased so hopefully it's just slow developer. 
Do you know if they change after defrost, but before transfer? Grow perhaps? X


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

wishingonastar15 - can't give you much advice I'm afraid - our clinic seems to only grade 1-4 with 1 being the best.
All I know is that we have a day 5 expanded blastocyst embryo waiting ourselves and the clinic told us that they can't be any more specific about the quality...

Would you consider having both put back in? x


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sometimes embryos are just slow developers, doesn't necessarily mean that there is anything wrong with them. I'm not particularly hopeful that my slower ones will make it but still think it's worth giving them a chance. My clinic have about a 20% success rate for poor quality blastocysts that survive the thaw (e.g. slow ones) and 30% for good ones, so actually there is not that much difference. I think they do change after they defrost, mine will be left overnight and will be expected to develop further I think…some clinics defrost and put them straight back in which case I don't think they would change much but should have the chance to recover from the thaw. x


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Kieke - that strange seems your clinic works the opposite ways from ours and that your don't get the full grade? Ive seen more than one chart for them tho. I'm going for two, just worried about the grades.
Ali - I wonder if they mean show ones after defrost or slow ones getting to blastocyst,
I've heard good things about fet compared to both fresh,
Hopefully this is our time x


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

I hope so Wishingonastar!! Here is a link to something that I found about why my clinic freeze poor blasts, basically it says that even poor quality blasts result in acceptable pregnancy rates: http://www.posters2view.eu/eshre2013/data/96.pdf xx

/links


----------

